# What Superhero are you?



## Don Roley (Jan 20, 2007)

http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/

For me, Superman 100%!



> You are mild-mannered, good, strong and you love to help others.


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

Green Lantern, could be worse...


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Green Lantern*


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Spider-Man* Spider-Man75%The Flash75%Green Lantern70%Iron Man65%Hulk60%Catwoman55%Superman45%Supergirl45%Robin40%Batman25%You are intelligent, witty, 
a bit geeky and have great
power and responsibility.


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Spider-Man* Spider-Man70%The Flash70%Supergirl69%Wonder Woman69%Green Lantern65%Robin62%Hulk55%Superman50%Catwoman45%Iron Man45%Batman35%You are intelligent, witty, 
a bit geeky and have great
power and responsibility.




....shame my biggest fear is spiders!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Supergirl*

Supergirl 93%


Lean, muscular and feminine.  
Honest and a defender of the innocent.


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Wonder Woman*






You are a beautiful princess with great strength of character.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> Green Lantern, could be worse...


 
COULD BE WORSE!!??!!??!!
GREEN LANTERN IS THE COOLEST SUPER HERO EVER MADE!!!!!
Dude, I am seriously offended.  I have been the biggest Green Lantern fan since I discovered the Green Lanter Corp back when I was about ten years old.
Guy Gardner and Kyle Rainer are my favorite Green Lanterns, but I have to admit that the new JLA cartoon has transformed John Stewart into the best written and developed Green Lantern.
Note: I got to meet the man who created Green Lantern back in the early 40's.  I met him and his wife in 1994 at a convention in Augusta.  That Green Lanter was Alan Scott and wore a red suit with a green cape and had blonde hair.  He wasn't my favorite, but his daughter was engaged to Kyle Rainer for a long time.
GREEN LANTERN ROCKS!!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Superman*Superman 90%Spider-Man 80%Supergirl 72%Robin 72%Iron Man 70%Green Lantern 65%The Flash 55%Wonder Woman 52%Hulk 50%Batman 50%Catwoman 40%You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 20, 2007)

I came up as 80% Superman.

That is kind of cool seeing as I named my son after Superman (Clark).  I am not kidding.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

> Green Lantern 75%
> 
> Hot-headed. You have strong will power and a good imagination.



Could be worse, I always did like the Green Lantern when I was a kid


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 20, 2007)

You are The Flash: Fast, athletic and flirtatious

Cool I guess 

BTW I'm 56% Super Girl :erg:


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

Domo Kun said:


> You are The Flash: Fast, athletic and flirtatious
> 
> Cool I guess
> 
> BTW I'm 56% Super Girl :erg:



Yeah, I was 45% Supergirl and 25% Wonder Woman.  While I have added some weight, I still don't have "man cleavage".


----------



## exile (Jan 20, 2007)

None of those for me, I _know_ which superhero I am... the Living Tribunal 

(rep for the first one of you who can tell me, from your own knowledge, just who the Living Tribunal is... no cheating via Google, either!  )


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2007)

I am the Hulk

Check out www.myspace.com/richparsons I have the HTML there.

Any Surprises?


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2007)

I am Spiderman! Funny, I thought for sure I was going to end up as the Blue Tick...


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Spider-Man*

I'm fine with that. When I was a little kid, I always thought he was kind of cool.


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

exile said:


> None of those for me, I _know_ which superhero I am... the Living Tribunal
> 
> (rep for the first one of you who can tell me, from your own knowledge, just who the Living Tribunal is... no cheating via Google, either!  )




No points for me today then.  I will have to cheat to find out.  


Living Tribunal -  Hummmmm, a Supreme Court judge with his boxers over his robes?  Makes me shudder to picture that if my WAG is right.


----------



## zDom (Jan 20, 2007)

exile said:


> None of those for me, I _know_ which superhero I am... the Living Tribunal
> 
> (rep for the first one of you who can tell me, from your own knowledge, just who the Living Tribunal is... no cheating via Google, either!  )



Wow ... never heard of that guy till now! (I cheated and googled )


I don't have the saved Web page with me here, but mine came out Spidey.

Figures: he was my childhood hero


----------



## zDom (Jan 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> *You are Wonder Woman*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A striking resemblance, too  Hmmmmm....


----------



## exile (Jan 20, 2007)

zDom said:


> Wow ... never heard of that guy till now! (I cheated and googled )



Well, at least you looked it up! It will be remembered, when my repping powers are restored unto me... :wink1:


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

As soon as I looked him up, I remembered him.  Been a long time though.  A friend of mine knew who he was right away when I called him and asked.  I was looking at the Wiki on him and my friend knew more about him than the Wiki holds, he refered me over to some Marvel sites.  Good superhero to be I would think!

Nice choice Exile.


----------



## exile (Jan 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> As soon as I looked him up, I remembered him.  Been a long time though.  A friend of mine knew who he was right away when I called him and asked.  I was looking at the Wiki on him and my friend knew more about him than the Wiki holds, he refered me over to some Marvel sites.  Good superhero to be I would think!
> 
> Nice choice Exile.



Thank, Scott. 

It would be a hell of a responsibility being TLT, though. Normal superheroes try to achieve justice and save people on one little planet, sometimes a few, but TLT has to configure whole universes to maintain the balance of light and dark magical forces... how'd you like to have to wake up every day facing _that_ job?!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 20, 2007)

*Hulk*


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

exile said:


> Thank, Scott.
> 
> It would be a hell of a responsibility being TLT, though. Normal superheroes try to achieve justice and save people on one little planet, sometimes a few, but TLT has to configure whole universes to maintain the balance of light and dark magical forces... how'd you like to have to wake up every day facing _that_ job?!




I have a hard enough time balancing Family, work, and playing referee between the 4 Ruffians.


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> COULD BE WORSE!!??!!??!!
> GREEN LANTERN IS THE COOLEST SUPER HERO EVER MADE!!!!!
> Dude, I am seriously offended. I have been the biggest Green Lantern fan since I discovered the Green Lanter Corp back when I was about ten years old.
> Guy Gardner and Kyle Rainer are my favorite Green Lanterns, but I have to admit that the new JLA cartoon has transformed John Stewart into the best written and developed Green Lantern.
> ...


 
No insult intended..Not a real big GL fan..Read his comics as a kid and LOVED them..Personally I'm a Batman fan...


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

zDom said:


> A striking resemblance, too  Hmmmmm....


 
I'd PAY to see her in a WW costume..


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

exile said:


> None of those for me, I _know_ which superhero I am... the Living Tribunal
> 
> (rep for the first one of you who can tell me, from your own knowledge, just who the Living Tribunal is... no cheating via Google, either!  )



My childhood spent collecting comics is coming back to me - the Living Tribunal was a judge of sorts, if I remember, pretty much all-knowing and all-powerful, and only showed up once in while for really major stuff... had 3 faces, I think, but 2 were always covered, and his head floats.  For more, I'd have to either google or go look through the comics bagged and boxed in the basement... and there's no heat in the basement - it's _cold_ down there.


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

Kacey said:


> My childhood spent collecting comics is coming back to me.


 
I wish I would have saved them ALL the one I owned..Went to a trade show once and saw many of them..I could have retired from the profits of a few..Off Topic Sorry..


----------



## exile (Jan 20, 2007)

bydand said:


> I have a hard enough time balancing Family, work, and playing referee between the 4 Ruffians.



Exactly! Now ramp that up to several hundred quadrillion souls, and you see what kind of accountability the Living Tribunal has to live up to...

Fortunately, he's good at it...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I wish I would have saved them ALL the one I owned..Went to a trade show once and saw many of them..I could have retired from the profits of a few..Off Topic Sorry..



I suckered my mother into sending mine to me at college; she wanted to sell them, but I convinced her she wouldn't get a good price, and I still have them, mostly from the 80s and early 90s... when the price doubled and it reached the point that it took 5 or 6 titles a month to follow a story line, I had to stop, but I never got rid of any of them.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2007)

*The Hulk*

You are a wanderer with
amazing strength.

Amazing strength? :uhyeah:


----------



## exile (Jan 20, 2007)

Kacey said:


> My childhood spent collecting comics is coming back to me - the Living Tribunal was a judge of sorts, if I remember, pretty much all-knowing and all-powerful, and only showed up once in while for really major stuff... had 3 faces, I think, but 2 were always covered, and his head floats.



Yes! Yes!! Yes!!! You got it, Kacey... he was a `conceptual' hero, of the sort Marvel went in for much more than DC: Eternity was another, but the Living Tribunal outranked even him. You're dead righthe only showed up very occasionally, warning various lowly superheroes that `the situation is dire' or something like that, meaning that the balance of mystical forces in this particular universe in the Marvel multiverse was dangerously out of balance, and leaving them scrambling to figure out what to do about it. He actually wasn't a superhero so much as a... cosmic Power, of a sort that in a sense is beyond personality, though he appeared as a human like figure in order to communicate instructions to human and other beings... he was, um, seriously _impressive_ to my undergraduate mind!



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> For more, I'd have to either google or go look through the comics bagged and boxed in the basement... and there's no heat in the basement - it's _cold_ down there.



Probably not worth itI think you got the whole thing! A little known fact: the cover artwork of Pink Floyd's album _A Saucerful of Secrets_, depicts Dr. Strange (another fave of mine) and the Living Tribunal witnessing the, uh, creation of the universe...we're talking VIPs here!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> *You are Wonder Woman*
> You are a beautiful princess with great strength of character.


 
I think this one is the most perfect fit so far


----------



## shinbushi (Jan 20, 2007)

*You are Hulk*





Hulk		100%
Batman		80%
Catwoman		80%
Green Lantern		80%
Robin		60%
Spider-Man		55%
The Flash		55%
Iron Man		50%
Supergirl		40%
Superman		40%
Wonder Woman		20%

*You are a wanderer with
amazing strength.*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 20, 2007)

exile said:


> Well, at least you looked it up! It will be remembered, when my repping powers are restored unto me... :wink1:



Bah! I looked it up too but didn't post cuz that would be CHEATING!


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I wish I would have saved them ALL the one I owned..Went to a trade show once and saw many of them..I could have retired from the profits of a few..Off Topic Sorry..



Actually, a few years ago the people reading comics dropped down to about a tenth of what it was and the market collapsed. If you have comics from the 80s, with only a few exceptions you are only going to get about 5 cents a comic for them at a store.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 20, 2007)

Drac said:


> I'd PAY to see her in a WW costume..


 
LOL
I thought that, but wasn't going to say it.

AoG


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 20, 2007)

Green Lantern for me.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 20, 2007)

The FLASH 75%
Robin 65%
Spiderman 60%
Green Lantern 60%
Superman 50%
Hulk 50%
The rest got a little strange.  Supergirl and Catwoman followed by Iron Man and Batman.  Wonder Woman finished the list with 10%.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 20, 2007)

Your results:<BR><B>You are <FONT SIZE=6>Spider-Man</FONT></B>
<TABLE><TR><TD><TABLE><TR><TD>Spider-Man</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=70></TD><TD> 70%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Hulk</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=55></TD><TD> 55%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Catwoman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=55></TD><TD> 55%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Robin</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=50></TD><TD> 50%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>The Flash</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=50></TD><TD> 50%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Superman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Batman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Green Lantern</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Wonder Woman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=43></TD><TD> 43%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Iron Man</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=40></TD><TD> 40%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Supergirl</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=33></TD><TD> 33%</TD>
</TR></TABLE></TD>
<TD>You are intelligent, witty, <BR>a bit geeky and have great<BR> power and responsibility.<BR>
<IMG SRC="<A href="http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/pics/spidy.gif"></TD">http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/pics/spidy.gif"></TD>
</TR></TABLE><A HREF="http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/">
Click here to take the Superhero Personality Test</A><BR>


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 20, 2007)

Your results:<BR><B>You are <FONT SIZE=6>Spider-Man</FONT></B>
<TABLE><TR><TD><TABLE><TR><TD>Spider-Man</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=70></TD><TD> 70%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Hulk</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=55></TD><TD> 55%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Catwoman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=55></TD><TD> 55%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Robin</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=50></TD><TD> 50%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>The Flash</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=50></TD><TD> 50%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Superman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Batman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Green Lantern</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=45></TD><TD> 45%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Wonder Woman</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=43></TD><TD> 43%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Iron Man</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=40></TD><TD> 40%</TD>
</TR><TR><TD>Supergirl</TD>
<TD><HR ALIGN=LEFT NOSHADE SIZE=4 WIDTH=33></TD><TD> 33%</TD>
</TR></TABLE></TD>
<TD>You are intelligent, witty, <BR>a bit geeky and have great<BR> power and responsibility.<BR>
<IMG SRC="<A href="http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/pics/spidy.gif"></TD">http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/pics/spidy.gif"></TD>
</TR></TABLE><A HREF="http://www.thesuperheroquiz.com/">
Click here to take the Superhero Personality Test</A><BR>

So, just call me Spider-girl!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> Actually, a few years ago the people reading comics dropped down to about a tenth of what it was and the market collapsed. If you have comics from the 80s, with only a few exceptions you are only going to get about 5 cents a comic for them at a store.


 
Man, I hope you're wrong cuz I have a TON of comics from the early 90's


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm a feminine....*You are Superman* Superman80%Supergirl60%Robin57%Hulk55%The Flash55%Green Lantern55%Batman50%Wonder Woman45%Catwoman45%Spider-Man35%Iron Man30%You are mild-mannered, good, 
strong and you love to help others.




Click here to take the "Which Superhero are you?" quiz...


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2007)

Havin' a little trouble with your HTML, bookworm?


----------



## sealken (Jan 20, 2007)

Your results:
*You are Green Lantern*


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2007)

*The FLASH  !!!!!

*....cool.

Your Brother
The FLASH

er.....John


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 20, 2007)

I was Spider-Man 75% with Supergirl and the Hulk tying for second with 65% each.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 21, 2007)

Its a toss-up.  Superman and Spiderman both 55%.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 22, 2007)

95% for both Superman and Robin.

Robin has been my favorite hero for years. 

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 22, 2007)

*You are Spider-Man* Spider-Man95%The Flash80%Superman75%Hulk70%Robin65%Iron Man60%Supergirl55%Green Lantern55%Wonder Woman40%Catwoman30%Batman25%You are intelligent, witty, 
a bit geeky and have great
power and responsibility.



Click here to take the "Which Superhero are you?" quiz...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 23, 2007)

*You are SUPERMAN*
Damn, the secret's out. Knew I should've found a better place to switch costumes once they changed the phone booths. Ah, well...


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 23, 2007)

*You are Hulk* 
Hulk 90%
Spider-Man 65%
Batman 60%
Green Lantern 60%
Catwoman 60%
The Flash 55%
Superman 50%
Supergirl 50%
Robin 42%
Iron Man 40%
Wonder Woman 25%

I thought it was Spiderman for sure after the redhead question.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 23, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> For me, Superman 100%!


 
same here!


----------



## Infinite (Jan 23, 2007)

I am the flash.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 23, 2007)

*Hulk*


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 24, 2007)

*You are Iron Man* Inventor. Businessman. Genius.




Well I am not a businessman but otherwise...


----------



## Blindside (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm friggin' Superman?  The dullest superhero in the DC universe, and quite possibly all of comics.

Gee thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2007)

*Green Lantern*


----------



## empty cup (Jan 25, 2007)

Batman--In comics the Frank Miller Dark Knight Version

In Movies the last one with Christian Bale as Bat Man


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2007)

S--t !!!!!!!!! This is not right! Uh, sorry, OK , I want a recount. I don't know if I want to be in the same group as  Quigon, Rich, JBraubard, Shinbushi, Colyks and Morph4me. Sorry guys, I think you are all great people, really, well maybe in an alternate universe, but the fact of the matter is I have always wanted to be a werewolf. When I was in Viet Nam and on patrol I used to dream about what it would be like to be able to sneak about and no one know you were around. I thought the ability to bite out the enemy's throats was just a bonus. I'm sorry, the Hulk just won't do it, I mean, well, I really don't look that good in that color of green.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 25, 2007)

wade said:


> S--t !!!!!!!!! This is not right! Uh, sorry, OK , I want a recount. I don't know if I want to be in the same group as Quigon, Rich, JBraubard, Shinbushi, Colyks and Morph4me. Sorry guys, I think you are all great people, really, well maybe in an alternate universe, but the fact of the matter is I have always wanted to be a werewolf. When I was in Viet Nam and on patrol I used to dream about what it would be like to be able to sneak about and no one know you were around. I thought the ability to bite out the enemy's throats was just a bonus. I'm sorry, the Hulk just won't do it, I mean, well, I really don't look that good in that color of green.


 
You sound more like a Ben Grimm kind o' guy.  I dub thee:  Thing.  :asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> You sound more like a Ben Grimm kind o' guy. I dub thee: Thing. :asian:


 
I'm thinking Blade, quiet, ripping out throats with his teeth, and nothing green.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 25, 2007)

morph4me said:


> I'm thinking Blade, quiet, ripping out throats with his teeth, and nothing green.


 
That's if you go by his stated preference.  But his manner of speech is pure Grimm.  Then there's also one of my favorites from the '70s:  Jack Russell aka Werewolf By Night


----------



## morph4me (Jan 25, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> That's if you go by his stated preference. But his manner of speech is pure Grimm. Then there's also one of my favorites from the '70s: Jack Russell aka Werewolf By Night


 

WOW!! forgot about that one, but you're right, the manner is pure Grimm


----------



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

*You are Hulk* Hulk75%Spider-Man65%The Flash65%Green Lantern60%Superman50%Supergirl45%Batman40%Wonder Woman40%Robin30%Iron Man25%Catwoman20%You are a wanderer with
amazing strength.


----------

